# New Departure D lubrication



## Ernbar (Jun 20, 2021)

Got my ND model D  clean and ready for assembly and lubrication. I read to use grease on the bearings and 30w oil on the discs. Then once assembled to add the oil thru the filler cup which I’m guessing will lubricate the inside shell walls and the rest of the parts or do I add a very thin layer of grease  on them first?


----------



## dasberger (Jun 20, 2021)

Oil for oil port hubs, grease otherwise? | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

Hello. I'm looking for advice on the best practice for tuning up my bikes. I'm currently rejuvenating a pre-war CWC Roadmaster with a New Departure model D hub.  The last New Departure I worked on was from my '55 Schwinn Spitfire.  It did not have an oil port so I used Park Tool PPL-1 grease on...




					thecabe.com
				





When I rebuild mine I burnish both sides of the discs with 400 then 800 and I use a small watercolor brush and apply 30wt to each side as I stack them.   This helps to keep them lined up so they are easier to get back in the hub. I also brush the tab slots.  If there's too much oil it will leak out of the side of hub.  So far so good...


----------



## bloo (Jun 20, 2021)

I put a thin layer of grease (REALLY thin) on everything except the discs just to make sure nothing remains dry so nothing cant rust. I'm pretty sure it's unnecessary. The oil gets everywhere.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 22, 2021)

Done. Rides super smooth and stops quietly on a dime. Greased the bearings and used 30w automotive oil on the discs and rest of the parts. After assembly added 30w oil in the filler plug and spun the coaster hub. Went for a quick ride around the block  to test things out and it’s better than new.


----------

